# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire belly toad enclosures gallery!

## Ribbity

Welcome to the gallery!

If you all would be so kind in sharing your enclosures with the  rest of the FBT lovers out there that would be great. It'll be a great chance for others to get inspiration and ideas from everyone elses photos. 

feel free to comment and post your friends homes!

thanks guys!  :Cool: 





p.s. heres my vivarium  :Big Grin:

----------


## Climberj27

There is my FBT tank. 

It is a 20 long and could prob house more than 2, but they are mated and dont wish to disturb their own slice of heaven with more critters

----------


## firebellygirl

Here's mine. It is home to 5 FBT. I have had FBTs for over 10 years and this year is the first year that they have laid eggs. At the moment I am raising over 50 tadpoles.

----------


## Climberj27

> Here's mine. It is home to 5 FBT. I have had FBTs for over 10 years and this year is the first year that they have laid eggs. At the moment I am raising over 50 tadpoles.



How big is this tank FBTgirl? Are those plants real? If so what kind are they?

----------


## firebellygirl

It is 29 gallons. The plants are all silk.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

The OFBT's abode: setup & weathered in !!






the tank is 30" x 15" x 12". all live plants inc moss carpet.

----------


## Ribbity

thanks for your input guys!  :Smile:  
i've just re-done my tank haha i'll post pics up soon! 

phil  :Big Grin: 

p.s. nearly bought a brazilian milk frog the other day but decided against as i have enough pets as it is. lol

----------


## firebellied zach

All fantastic setups! Good plant coverage and places to hide. I've myself have used the viquarium kit in one of the posts and it looked great. I'll try to get some photos of current and past setups that I have had.

----------


## frogmadmeg

i have about 7 frogs that have just morped from froglets but some r still froglets lol
i would post some pics but havent got any lol but im enjoying all the other pics  :Big Applause:

----------


## Ribbity

Well done guys! awh froglets im trying to create a breeding environment at the moment with mine!  :Big Grin:  so exciting.

----------


## Climberj27

> I've myself have used the viquarium kit in one of the posts and it looked great.


I purchased it as a super fast set-up because my gf bought me these toads for "leap day" she thought it was a funny joke  :Smile:  but I didnt have any kind of set-up for them to live. 

Now that ive done some research I will definitely be making my own enclosure backgrounds etc from now on. The Viquarium is not a good choice if you want plants and stuff because of the water lvl due to how the filtration system works for it, but it was still a solid investment imo. 

I would love to seem some pics of others viquariums if they have them to get new ideas on how to set up the tank.

----------


## Kitten

I've been thinking about possibly getting some FBTs and this small thread has been very inspirational on ideas of how to set up my tank. I wish there were more to draw inspiration from!  :Big Grin:

----------


## heyjude2200

Here's my 55 G tank, home to 5 FBT's.  As I said in the album, it's not as professional as many I see on this site, but it's come a long way since I bought my first FBT's about 2 years ago.  The background is a purchased picture designed for aquariums--my frogs like looking at it!

----------


## matt palm

im considering getting a couple fbt i already have a 10 gallon tank and a few decorations as well as a waterpump what should i take into consideration ive had my fair share of frogs before so im not just another noob.

----------

